# AMH- when to test?



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am wondering if it matters when in your cycle you test AMH or does it not alter through the month.
I am have a AMH test booked for tomorrow. I had a failed FET last month, and expected my period by now so I have no idea where I am in my monthly cycle. I will be charged if I cancel the appointment for my AMH blood test, so I am hoping it makes no difference to the result.

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

No it’s fine to have it done at any time. I think some clinics do have it on certain dates but not at any of the clinics I have dealt with 

Xxx


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Cloudy- appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------



## KatrinaN (Mar 26, 2018)

My clinic in Czech Republic asked for day 3 but my GP here said it can be any day and looking online it did say it should not really vary through the month to make that much difference xx


----------

